# first post...Teenage Bald Eagle..up close and personal...



## Mathias13 (Oct 8, 2007)

I didn't know what to expect when I first encountered this eagle, thinking by the time I got close to it, it'll fly away. So I started taking zoom-in pics but was able to get close. Real close. I'm not sure if there was anything physically wrong with it because when I did get close, it just hissed...anywhoo, here are the pics.. I just have a Kodak digital...
1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12





Thanks for looking...had to crop the last pic because you could see my shadow. Can still see my head but oh well...


----------



## just x joey (Oct 8, 2007)

woah! magnificent bird!


----------



## Anubis (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Mathias, have a read at this http://www.digicamhelp.com/learn/nature/wildlife-ethics2.php


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

Number 4 is my favourite - what a fantastic capture!

David


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't need to read the ethics link to know what it says... you should have taken a quick pics, and turned and left it ALONE.  Report it to the conservation authorities.

I am sorry, but I have nothing good to say, but please learn from this mistake.


----------



## TCimages (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW, what luck!  Great pictures


----------



## jm3 (Oct 9, 2007)

Raymond J Barlow said:


> I don't need to read the ethics link to know what it says... you should have taken a quick pics, and turned and left it ALONE. Report it to the conservation authorities.
> 
> I am sorry, but I have nothing good to say, but please learn from this mistake.


 
I have to agree, if you can see your shadow in the picture you were way too close. You can see the impact you were having on that bird. I am not a conservationist or environmentalist just use common sense. Anyway nice pics.


----------



## ScottS (Oct 9, 2007)

Im pretty sure that harassing a bald eagle is against a the law... and even if it isn't, have you any respect? I find it hard to compliment someone on their pictures of animals when to get those pictures, they had to disturb or hurt the animal in any way.


----------



## Campbell (Oct 9, 2007)

Loving number 9!


----------



## The Empress (Oct 10, 2007)

I think they are pretty good, but next time please # them, it helps us comment! And don't let everyone get to you about the "ethics", they are still good pics


----------

